# EVE Online Thread!



## DoomJazz (Mar 2, 2013)

Are there any fellow capsuleers our there? I've been on and off for a few years, but I think I'm back on for good. o7


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to play it but I haven't in over a year. I'd love to resub and play again, but I just don't have the time, honestly.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 4, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> I used to play it but I haven't in over a year. I'd love to resub and play again, but I just don't have the time, honestly.



It definitely can turn into a full time job. I just try and get a few hours in before bed.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm considering taking a punt on the 14 day trial of this (my PC depending!)- but concerned that it might eat my life up. I find it very hard to tear myself away from games as it is and have Mass Effect 2 on the way...


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 7, 2013)

thedonal said:


> I'm considering taking a punt on the 14 day trial of this (my PC depending!)- but concerned that it might eat my life up. I find it very hard to tear myself away from games as it is and have Mass Effect 2 on the way...



Give the trial a shot, most definitely. It's a hard game to put down once you get comfortable with it, but it's also easy to do in small amounts of time, because skill training is passive instead of active, so you don't need to grind at all hours of the day to get anywhere.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 7, 2013)

I love it. Just don't have the time to play competitively! Having fleet battles with over a thousand players on each side battling out is insane! Can't experience anything on such a massive scale in any other game!


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, but a totally casual "off-and-on" player. I love EVE but the game is so damn big and complex that I've never had the time to really dig in, join a Corp., have epic battles, etc. Basically, I just solo mine and sell ore for moolah, and sometimes run some missions. If I were unemployed, and didn't play guitar, I'd play eve 8 hours a day though


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 7, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> Yes, but a totally casual "off-and-on" player. I love EVE but the game is so damn big and complex that I've never had the time to really dig in, join a Corp., have epic battles, etc. Basically, I just solo mine and sell ore for moolah, and sometimes run some missions. If I were unemployed, and didn't play guitar, I'd play eve 8 hours a day though


Holy boring batman  
You need to find a good PVP corp and join in on some action, preferably one that is part of a good alliance. Used to roll with the Goon alliance. Crazy battles were had!!


----------



## thedonal (Mar 7, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Give the trial a shot, most definitely. It's a hard game to put down once you get comfortable with it, but it's also easy to do in small amounts of time, because skill training is passive instead of active, so you don't need to grind at all hours of the day to get anywhere.



I'll give it a punt. There's something about the visual style and universe that really appeals to me..

I'm a big sci-fi kid really.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 8, 2013)

thedonal said:


> I'll give it a punt. There's something about the visual style and universe that really appeals to me..
> 
> I'm a big sci-fi kid really.



Priority number 1 is to find a good corporation to join up with!


----------



## thedonal (Mar 8, 2013)

awwww..but I hate corporate! I spend forty hours a week in corporate!

The explorer path appeals. How tough is it to go on as a privateer?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 8, 2013)

The learning curve is just over my head. Was really fun when I played it for a bit about 4 years ago


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 8, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Holy boring batman
> You need to find a good PVP corp and join in on some action, preferably one that is part of a good alliance. Used to roll with the Goon alliance. Crazy battles were had!!



No joke! I do have some in-game friends who are constantly trying to get me to join their corp. I did once, and learned my lesson. Right away they were all over me to be online at regular times, for hours at a time. I just can't handle that much obligation in my life, heh.

Wish I could though. Seeing those big ass epic battles gets me pretty jazzed.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 9, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> No joke! I do have some in-game friends who are constantly trying to get me to join their corp. I did once, and learned my lesson. Right away they were all over me to be online at regular times, for hours at a time. I just can't handle that much obligation in my life, heh.
> 
> Wish I could though. Seeing those big ass epic battles gets me pretty jazzed.


Yeah, try to find one that has lots of casual PVP happening. It's sooo much fun when you get a small gang together and go roaming 0.0 for random people to kill 
My old corp used to do these on a regular basis. Get one for an hour or two and go roam. Some times you'd get a ton of action, some nights nothing. Fun, either way 

It got too intense for me though after I became part of the Goon alliance and was participating heavily in the alliance pvp. Keeping up with moving headquarters, getting on at specific times to wage war and take out stations, etc. Too much of a full time job when you have other responsibilities! It's a fucking amazing game if you have the time to put into it!
I had 3 accounts going at one point 

The first time you experience a massive fleet battle with hundreds or even thousands of players... It's hard to explain the thrill and rush you get since there are SOO many other people going at it at the same time. It's actually pretty impressive how organised some of these corps and alliances are considering the amount of people that get together.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 9, 2013)

Damn. Scuppered by the graphics card- doesn't do Model 3.0, apparently.

I may upgrade in the near future- can probably find one cheap enough to do this, once I work out what I can plug in (I bought the PC off a friend, so don't know which PCI-E it's got in it..).


----------



## Volteau (Mar 10, 2013)

Played it since 2006 on and off. I have a ~70million SP character in Gallente space. If I ever play again I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Handbanana (Mar 14, 2013)

I've played for a few years myself. Just recently cancelled with all of the CFC/TEST drama. Not enough time and most decent corps are pretty demanding. Perhaps if it ever goes F2P ill que back up.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 3, 2013)

So I'm looking at graphics cards right now- on a strict budget.

I've got my eye on an EVGA Geforce GT-620 card 1Gb. Should be above minimum to run the game (my monitor will only do 1280/1024 anyways until I get another). 

Any major issues with this card? (bear in mind I'm working to backwards compatible- I only have a PCI-E 1 card with Core2Duo running on XP 32bit). 

I'll build myself a more hardcore PC in the future, but I'd just like to give this game a go (and run a better monitor in the future for my DAW stuff).


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 3, 2013)

I ran Eve on an older laptop a long time ago. Should be fine.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheers. I've actually spotted a GT 630 at a good price (£40) that I may go for.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 6, 2013)

So I'm in.

Captain Ace Goodfellow. Running tutorial missions right now...

It's very pretty...


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 7, 2013)

thedonal said:


> So I'm in.
> 
> Captain Ace Goodfellow. Running tutorial missions right now...
> 
> It's very pretty...



Find a nice corporation that is open to training noobs. If you play by yourself you will experience a really tiny portion of the game. If you want to experience some insane shit, try to get into one of the huge alliances that PVP often. 
Making ISK is pretty easy in the game when you figure things out. Even easier when you have people to play with and help you out.

Get out into 0.0 space as soon as you can. That's where the real fun is.

You need to be willing blow through your ISK like it ain't no thing to enjoy the game to it's full potential.

Eve is massive. Get out there and explore it. Don't sit in alliance space mining away / running missions afraid of losing your "precious" ship.

Make sure your clone is always up to date and your ship is insured


----------



## thedonal (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheers Axxess,

First few hours of gameplay so far- quite happy to run the missions right now in high sec and get to know the basic controls- and build a few skills.

Liking it so far..


----------



## thedonal (Apr 8, 2013)

So- I can't see how to update the clone. Only to move it from station to station and request a hyperspace clone (though the PVE University stations won't let me yet because they don't like me! ).

That said, a handful of Gallente frigates and a Venture so far to get me started. Yes I'm mining in high-sec, just doing PVE introductory missions and building a bit of cash/skill before I venture into the big bad low-sec, but I'll be out there soon..

How do you choose which Corps to join? So many....


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 8, 2013)

thedonal said:


> So- I can't see how to update the clone. Only to move it from station to station and request a hyperspace clone (though the PVE University stations won't let me yet because they don't like me! ).
> 
> That said, a handful of Gallente frigates and a Venture so far to get me started. Yes I'm mining in high-sec, just doing PVE introductory missions and building a bit of cash/skill before I venture into the big bad low-sec, but I'll be out there soon..
> 
> How do you choose which Corps to join? So many....



You can only update your clone at a medical facility, which the closest one to you might be wherever you started your game. Check your Character Sheet.

As far as Corps go, if you want to get into PVP, try doing Faction Warfare, if you want to take the time, the corp Red vs Blue seems to be huge about starting staged PVP. 

Take the time to do your research about the gameplay. I spend as much time researching fits and various other aspects as I do playing. 

Also; advice for the day: Be careful venturing into lowsec. Gatecamps seem to be the mode lately... I've lost quite a few ships...


----------



## thedonal (Apr 8, 2013)

Cheers. Once I've worked through the basic missions and spent some time building skills, I'll look at Corps from there. Quite happy to spend my first week or so in PVE getting the basics..


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 8, 2013)

thedonal said:


> Cheers. Once I've worked through the basic missions and spent some time building skills, I'll look at Corps from there. Quite happy to spend my first week or so in PVE getting the basics..



Definitely, just don't be the guy that goes with minimal stats into flying a battlecruiser after 1 month. min level 4 everything that effects your ability to fly and fight in a frig, especially drones if you're gallente, and then go into cruiser after you feel financially safe and ready for the next challenge. OR. Do tier 2 frigs, they are loads useful and great to fight if you know how to use em.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah- looking for useful base skills to train as well- the list can seem overwhelming at first. Shields, gunnery, drones and mining are the main pursuits right now. (Mining is a bit dull in high sec, but means I can run 2 mining lasers and let the Venture do its thing and it helps build a bit of isk)..


----------



## thedonal (Apr 21, 2013)

Well. I truly learned the meaning of only fly what you can afford today. Bought a cruiser and lost it in less than a minute on a tough mission! Only low level insurance too.

I am really loving this game tho..


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 22, 2013)

thedonal said:


> Well. I truly learned the meaning of only fly what you can afford today. Bought a cruiser and lost it in less than a minute on a tough mission! Only low level insurance too.
> 
> I am really loving this game tho..



Haha it's the most irritating thing ever. Just wait until you start roaming lowsec and you get gate camped often


----------



## thedonal (Apr 22, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Haha it's the most irritating thing ever. Just wait until you start roaming lowsec and you get gate camped often



Yeah- my solo freighter trips through high-sec are begging for a suicide gank once I start hauling high value stuff! 

Funny thing is, I'd made most of the money back off market sales by the end of lat night. But of course, the mission bonus deadline is now long since passed! 

Still, if I'm making the common nOOB errors, at least I'm not a total loss!


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 22, 2013)

A cruiser? wait until you start losing big ships. Being in HBC, when the goons started camping delve I lost a couple tengu's. So Painful, but no other game gives you chills like EVE. Just warping to a gate expecting it to get camped. Bookmarks are helpful. As are Jump Bridges. haha


----------



## thedonal (Apr 22, 2013)

Well- got podded tonight. Someone joined our corp and took us out while mining and relatively defenceless, baiting us to revenge. Didn't take him up and he threatened to stay in space so he couldn't be kicked from the corp.

Had a bit of chat after the event- he then docked as I dealt with it all well. And quizzed him on what he scrambled my pod with... 

Didn't lose much, so not too gutted- an experience. Not quite equipped for pvp yet, so ducking out of that and a duel request I received!

aah- the art of diplomacy! Got the adrenaline going though! No point getting too upset- it's EVE- it'll happen at some point... 

It'd be nice to get past 10-15mil isk where I seem to be stuck right now with these setbacks!


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 22, 2013)

Dear Tech II fitted Vexor...
I miss you...
:-(
You lasted 20 minutes.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 22, 2013)

I tried playing EVE, but it was too much for me. I love love love huge, intricate games, but puzzingly enough, I hate learning the ropes.

I play Dust 514 semi-regularly, though. It's pretty fun, if a bit mindless in terms of gameplay. Perhaps I'm just not deep enough in yet.


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 22, 2013)

thedonal said:


> Well- got podded tonight. Someone joined our corp and took us out while mining and relatively defenceless, baiting us to revenge. Didn't take him up and he threatened to stay in space so he couldn't be kicked from the corp.
> 
> Had a bit of chat after the event- he then docked as I dealt with it all well. And quizzed him on what he scrambled my pod with...
> 
> ...




Ahh you must be new. If I ever re-up my account I can hook you up with goodies. Trying to save cash atm. Always do background checks. Spies are everywhere. Most corps do api checks these days.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 22, 2013)

So, I just started the installer for this game. I've always wanted to give it a try.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 23, 2013)

Handbanana said:


> Ahh you must be new. If I ever re-up my account I can hook you up with goodies. Trying to save cash atm. Always do background checks. Spies are everywhere. Most corps do api checks these days.



Yeah. Not so much a spy here, but someone just out to annoy noobs. Had his mates standing by and sending corp apps too.

The corp is very new too and a bit directionless- couple of players got together after a previous corp went sour- don't think the guys are too experienced with it all and aren't keen on pvp. Trying to talk some goals and recommendations about rewarding members at the mo (early daze tho). It's all good experience..


----------



## thedonal (Apr 23, 2013)

Realised I mistyped captains name in setup- am Ace Goodellow. Seem to have dropped an f! Drop by- am still based at Trossere in Gallente hi-sec..

Gonna have to work out how to find my api codes and run NEOCOM on my iPad...


----------



## thedonal (Apr 23, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> So, I just started the installer for this game. I've always wanted to give it a try.



It's great, but you will lose your WHOLE LIFE to it! At least, that's my experience so far!


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 23, 2013)

thedonal said:


> It's great, but you will lose your WHOLE LIFE to it! At least, that's my experience so far!



Exactly the reason I stopped. I've got a couple 25 mil characters. I've played off and on for a few years. Wife hates when I play because I get so into it. Really takes away from practice time, unless I'm mining....lol


----------



## thedonal (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah- there's stuff you can leave it doing, but after last night, won't be straying too far from the pc!


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 23, 2013)

Typically in high sec people don't mess with ya unless you're really low sp. Concord is pretty hardcore. Were you jet mining?


----------



## thedonal (Apr 23, 2013)

no, just fleeted up to find a field and happily mining.

Some people like to aggro new/low spec players. He was asking for ISK 100mil to leave (or dock and be kicked) then a medal. Just vicious scamming! 

Did get asked for a dual when I left a station in my new Algos. As it wasn't fitted (I packed 1 turret and the wrong ammo in my ship to go and pick it up!). Just seemed like a night for it... My first two weeks I was barely approached by any other players, Corp invite/chat aside.

Though a Catalyst dropped in and just waited by my ship the other day- worrying!! I typed a 'wassup' into local chat and he eventually disappeared saying he was just admiring the scenery...

Cheers for the offer of goodies, btw. If you're not in a corp, maybe join the one I'm in and help persuade some more concerted activity? Don't wanna put the corp owners' noses out of joint, but it seems a little like its coasting at the mo, waiting for some isk/skills to manufacture apparently. We could probably be a bit more effective if we worked together a bit more actively...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 23, 2013)

Mission Aborted. I tried to make an avatar and the whole time my computer was going, "Arrrrgghh, WHAT ARE YOU DOING STOP IT NOW!"


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 23, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Mission Aborted. I tried to make an avatar and the whole time my computer was going, "Arrrrgghh, WHAT ARE YOU DOING STOP IT NOW!"



Haha your comp couldn't handle it?
Unfortunate


----------



## thedonal (Apr 23, 2013)

I had to get a better GPU for it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 23, 2013)

It's a crappy little laptop  It can run GW2 and SW:ToR pretty well so I figured that Eve wouldn't be too much of a problem. There was a slight error in calculations.  oh well


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 23, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> It's a crappy little laptop  It can run GW2 and SW:ToR pretty well so I figured that Eve wouldn't be too much of a problem. There was a slight error in calculations.  oh well



Eve can run on damn near anything. When you start running missions with a ton of NPC's then lower spec'd machines start slowing down. Try messing with the video settings. Theres absolutely no reason that it can run GW2 but cant handle EVE.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the character creation and captain's lounge bits are quite demanding- you can downscale the graphics for these bits in the settings panel (press esc).

Slowest I get on my machine is 10fps with station structures made from lots of objects. I have a core2duo >3Ghz and a Gefore GT630 in mine, for reference.

Had a fun incident in a wormhole yesterday- got my new Algos killed by a sentry laser and had to self destruct the pod to get home! Lol. It's nice to have a look around though!  Only lost about 2mil on that one though... 

I think getting salvaging gear on my frigs/destroyers is next- help pay for the war effort. Mining is fairly lucrative, but sometimes dull. New Algos tonight and scout/salvage drones. A few lvl1 security missions for cash and combat experience.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 24, 2013)

I turned all of the settings on the lowest/off and got into the tutorial. It's still throwing blinky things all over the screen that go away when I Alt+Tab out and then go back in.


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 24, 2013)

thedonal said:


> I think the character creation and captain's lounge bits are quite demanding- you can downscale the graphics for these bits in the settings panel (press esc).
> 
> Slowest I get on my machine is 10fps with station structures made from lots of objects. I have a core2duo >3Ghz and a Gefore GT630 in mine, for reference.
> 
> ...



Yes, Algos pilots ftw!


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 24, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I turned all of the settings on the lowest/off and got into the tutorial. It's still throwing blinky things all over the screen that go away when I Alt+Tab out and then go back in.



If you can find a desktop, you're going to be better off. If you're getting hassle now, it's only going to get worse haha. I had a similar issue a few years back when I dipped my toes in, and then the next update made my graphics card crash every time haha.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 24, 2013)

So here's a question for experienced capsulers-

If someone joins a new corp full of mostly noobs, is quite generous with cash/manufacturing for ships (to the ceo, at least), plus sharing exploration and salvage experience (in a fringe 0.5sec system, has a good rating on the face of things and then signs off with "shoot you soon...uh..see", what would you read into it?

Feels like we're being fattened up for something...


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 28, 2013)

Maybe, but the killing of n00bs isnt really that brag worthy. Most people wont take the time to spy a corp that doesnt really have any effect on anything. Do you guys have sov? If you guys really want to see some action, join some bigger alliances. CTA's and such are always fun if you're into pvp.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 28, 2013)

Some people like ganking noobs for fun. Childish I'm sure, but it's the interwebZ- people do that.

This new member has been really helpful in finding us an industry pocket in 0.5 space, funding us towards ships and sharing the ore sales/PVE rewards so far. I challenged him on it and the attitude is that lowsec is too much aggro and it's nice to share experience. He seems more interested in some hard graft to set the corp up in a little visited area and start some trade agreements with federations. Stuff like ammo and drones selling well on the fringes of lowsec. It's good experience of how and where to make money..

It's been a good experience so far. Still haven't touched pvp (apart from being ganked the other day), but with my current ships, experience and tech, I'd get wasted in seconds! Be nice to build a secure cash base first and afford the ships to loose- it's too big a setback right now.

Had a few duel offers, but with newly fitted (replacement) ships.

I've just been promoted to comms officer in the corp- wondering what Ill get roped into with that!  But it's a good experience with them all so far. Nice bunch Starting small...


----------



## thedonal (May 1, 2013)

I have coined a new term to cover my repeated ship loss in PVE missions.

Sacrificial learning. 

So I've gone through about 4 Algos' and a couple of Catalysts over recent missions! Kind of appropriate that I call each Algos "The Forge of Regret".


----------



## Handbanana (May 4, 2013)

You shouldnt be losing ships during pvp, if you are you're doing it wrong. Make sure you're checking your resistance types. Your engineering skills should be your primary focus. Google eve mission guide and follow those tips to help you keep your ship...lol


----------



## thedonal (May 5, 2013)

Yeah. I lost a few in a very tough mission- gonna fleet up for that. (Mission of Mercy). Though my Current Vexor fit is inmproving.

And a couple through sheer bloody mindedness and not warping out in time! I've only got myself to blame!

I'm currently switching between upskilling on mining/industry and gunnery/engineering- capacitor really takes a hit on vexor..


----------



## DoomJazz (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, it's super hard to lose a ship during mission running if you're paying attention and kiting the shit out of everything.

PVP on the other hand, lose ships to learn. Frigs forever until you're so wealthy that you can stand losing whatever else you want to fly, and by that time, you should be able to gauge your odds so you're making more money.

All of this is coming from a player that's spending more time playing LOL than EVE right now


----------



## thedonal (May 5, 2013)

Joined the 10th Anniversary Fleet for announcements tonight. Only 1 gank and they got killed pretty quick- all fleet members got a bounty, lol!

Was cool seeing so many ships in one place and without crashing my PC!!


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell (May 8, 2013)

Never played it, but I once got a charge for $100 from "EVE Online" on my credit card bill for some reason,


----------



## axxessdenied (May 17, 2013)

Might resub...


----------



## thedonal (May 18, 2013)

Cool. Join our corp! Though we're only PVE right now and mainly working on fleet mining to support a POS and hidden complexes locally. Will gear up for PVP soon...


----------



## axxessdenied (May 18, 2013)

cool i might do that!
I just loaded my account into EveMon and my main character has 15.7 mil SP 
I've got a second account with a 13.3 mil SP character thats geared more towards mining / industrial. Not far from being Jump Freighters on that one.

Where are you guys located? I've got most of my assets in 0.0 lol


----------



## thedonal (May 18, 2013)

Brilliant! I'm just approaching 2mil SP!!! 

The Corp is Vex Industries.

We have a POS at Orva with research and manufacturing facilities and are aiming to turn Thiarer into a trade hub (with sales of ammo etc from nearby low/nullsec). Minmatar space. 

Decent haulage would be great. We have an Orca and 3 Covetors in the mining fleet (when we're all on!) with boost. Couple of good scanners in the corp too so we look for hidden Sansha complexes. Currently making quick bucks selling our mined ore at a hub to fuel/charter the POS and provide a wage for members...

Still a young corp and working on the money structure a bit but skilled members welcome! CEO is an EVE fanatic!! But it's all friendly right now-mix of new and experienced capsuleers.

Generally avoiding lowsec stuff at the mo- I got station ganked yesterday in a 0.2 after not checking where I was buying from!! Doh! Really stupid! More sacrificial learning from me!  

This was a replacement Vexor after losing one in less than a minute in a 0.4 escalating Sansha complex (I jumped ahead of the fleet and about 20 ships and 4 sentry towers started on me)!!!! 

I have low and nullsec switched off in the market window now... But am wheeling and dealing to get my cash back...


----------



## Handbanana (May 19, 2013)

I might resub just to join up and give you guys a hand. I've been getting the itch again lately.


----------



## thedonal (May 19, 2013)

Nice one! Soun good!

I lost another Vex today- another escalating sansha complex. About 10 ships firing on me at once!  

Minded enough for 31 more tho and will probably do some wheeling and dealing over next few days- buy 3 vex and sell 2 for profit.

This game does inspire the entrepreneur in you!


----------



## Handbanana (May 22, 2013)

Installing. Add me if you guys want to fleet up. Capt Handbanana


----------



## thedonal (May 22, 2013)

Cool- if you wanna apply for Vex Industries and note that Ace Goodellow invited you, you can join the corp.

Whereabouts are you based?

How are your mining and hauling skills? We normally do an evening's fleet mining into an Orca for weekly sale of refined minerals- helps pay for the POS and give the corp a wage too,

Oh and guess what? Lost another ship last night. I'm really getting through cruisers.- that's four in 5 days! Only flew this Thorax for 3 days (my first Thorax too!). Bloody warp scrambler did for me. I'll be avoiding escalating sansha anomalies for the time being...  Got reimbursed tho, as it was a Corp operation...


----------



## Handbanana (May 23, 2013)

So the wife shot that idea down. She hates when I play eve. lol sucks my life away. Sorry guys.

Back to battlefield. Hit me up on steam if you guys want. R3TARDxSTR0NG


----------



## thedonal (May 24, 2013)

Damn! 

I think you need some Victorian Discipline in your house! 

Oh well!


----------



## thedonal (Jun 14, 2013)

So guys- anyone resubbed and fancy joining the Corp? We could use some good industrial players before we start looking at PVP and low/nullsec (we're a bit carebear at the mo).

The good news is, I seem to have stopped losing ships for the time being! (cue a mining disaster in highsec this weekend!!).

I am absolutely glued to this game though. It's horrendously addictive. Hats off to CCP for design and keeping you playing!!


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 16, 2013)

Word on the street is that EVE and Dust's markets are supposed to be joining sometime soon. I've been playing Dust pretty regularly. It's brutal, and there's some things I don't like about it, but it's addicting as hell.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah- EVE is fairly addictive too. We have a sister corp of Dusters- it would be nice to support. At some point, Dust Infantry will be able to infiltrate ships and stations. So it's good to have an unoffical alliance or two...


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 1, 2013)

You guys still playing?


----------



## thedonal (Jul 1, 2013)

I am.

Quitting the corp soon and starting a new one with a few (and one ex) corp members. Very jaded with the current corp. it's expensive to run a POS with your CEO and only Orca pilot AWOL for over a month...

Waiting for some BP research to finish at the pos...

We could do with some additional members. Working on a plan now, but ideally around 5 EU and 5 North America players and an Orca available too each group. It will be quite mining intensive for a bit, but some missioning and ratting too...


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol my buddy just sent me plex. Then my wife said she would play GW2 with me if i didnt get back into eve....Choices Choices.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 3, 2013)

EVE.

Go on. You know you want to.


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 3, 2013)

I do. Theres no other game like it. I'm sure once I get bored with GW2 ill be back. They always come back.


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 4, 2013)

im on, Capt Handbanana


----------



## thedonal (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool- will raise a contact request later when I'm on.

Ace Goodellow.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 4, 2013)

You're welcome to join our new corp (starting next week, once I tie up loose ends in the current one). However- it will be purely hi-sec stuff for a while- mining, trade, missioning, ratting etc. 

We'll get to PVP- but not right now.. Need to build some skills and lots of iskies


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2013)

I finally took the plunge yesterday, or at least waded into the kiddie pool. Signed up for the 14 day trial and played through the tutorial.

Feel free to dispense advice to this noob.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 9, 2013)

When doing the first few security missions, learn the salvaging skill- salvage everything you kill. It'll more than double your revenue from missions.

My new corp is about to be recruiting- we'll be mining a lot to start with to build capital (startup corp), so will expect Mining Barge pilots minimum, but the odd keen new player will be welcome (there's a few of us, including me, that are only a few months old on the game).

We are Ascended Sons. Look us up!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 11, 2013)

Man, there's certainly a lot to do in this game. Definitely a refreshing change from all the themepark MMOs that have come out in the past few years.

Out of curiosity, what's the prefered way of finding asteroids to mine for ore?


----------



## thedonal (Jul 11, 2013)

You can find belts in the overview. Add tabs from the menu to have specific overviews for stuff (tiny E in top left of window). On the main screen, belts are indicated by a triangle. Right click on one and choose add to overview.

Hope this is clear?


----------



## Xaios (Jul 11, 2013)

(It'll probably be clearer once I go in game tonight and do what you said. )


----------



## thedonal (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol. Think if you right click anywhere in space you gett a menu and a heading for asteroid belts too.

Get electronics level 2 as well for Survey Scanner II. Helps you pick and choose the most abundant asteroids in a belt

Incidentally, the tiny e I'm talking about is the one in the overview window. Each window has one- it's the menu button for that window. Have a play until you find a setup that's good for you...


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 11, 2013)

You can just use your onboard scanner to determine astroid size. Just get a hulk and strip the belt. The lower the sec the better the ore. I havent logged in a few days. You try finding me yet donal? Capt Handbanana


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 11, 2013)

F--king Dust 514.

You EVE players with your f--king orbital f--king strikes. I can't compete with that shit! Quit massacring me!


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 11, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> F--king Dust 514.
> 
> You EVE players with your f--king orbital f--king strikes. I can't compete with that shit! Quit massacring me!



Honestly I'm surprised players go out of their way to do that. Must be bored.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 11, 2013)

Handbanana said:


> Honestly I'm surprised players go out of their way to do that. Must be bored.



It's usually during Corp battles for control of planets and such.


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah but do you understand why the corps fight over the planets? There are plenty of planets in null that you dont have to deal with any of the stuff.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 11, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> F--king Dust 514.
> 
> You EVE players with your f--king orbital f--king strikes. I can't compete with that shit! Quit massacring me!



The knowledge that I could make console gamers rage by killing them with impunity from my PC might just be enough by itself to get me to subscribe.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 11, 2013)

Handbanana said:


> Yeah but do you understand why the corps fight over the planets? There are plenty of planets in null that you dont have to deal with any of the stuff.



I do not. I assumed it was a mix of wanting the materials and to increase their empires. 



Xaios said:


> The knowledge that I could make console gamers rage by killing them with impunity from my PC might just be enough by itself to get me to subscribe.



You are an evil, evil man.


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 11, 2013)

You dont really have empires in eve. You have sov. And thats controlled by a select few alliances. Its mainly for resources for manufacturing/PI.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 11, 2013)

Handbanana said:


> You dont really have empires in eve. You have sov. And thats controlled by a select few alliances. Its mainly for resources for manufacturing/PI.



Empires, sovereignties, same difference. All I know is that I can look at a map of various systems in my Battle Finder and see who controls what. And that corporations love to battle over planets and blow me up.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 12, 2013)

Handbanana said:


> You can just use your onboard scanner to determine astroid size. Just get a hulk and strip the belt. The lower the sec the better the ore. I havent logged in a few days. You try finding me yet donal? Capt Handbanana


 
I did add contact- did you get notification? Where are you based? I'm in Thiarer- Minmatar space- Mekashtad is the region- with the rest of the (currently rather small) Corp. Will bump you a mail back on- possibly tonight/tomorrow morning, maybe sunday- 2 Hyde park gigs tonight and tomorrow, so Social Life>EVE.

If you wanna join our corp (looks like you're in NPC one right now?), you're more than welcome. More miners filling our Orca would be a welcome thing. We do mining for the Corp wallet (probably with a cut to pilots from the mineral sales) on Sundays then any mining profit we make during the week is split between the contributors on that night...

We're gonna be working out some goals and rewards (otherwise recruitment will fail!!) on Sunday....


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone still active? DUST 514 has been going through some major upheavals, what with updates every month, and droves of players leaving in anticipation of Battlefield 4 and the PS4. I even split with the D3LTA FORC3 guys because so many good players left. I guess now DUST is left with the people who are only playing because they like the universe. I'm the CEO of a tiny corp now, with about 30 ex-DF players.


----------



## thedonal (Nov 3, 2013)

Still EVEing. In a nullsec renting corp now with a good bunch of guys.


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 6, 2013)

I stopped playing after being introduced to LOL, and then stopped playing that once school started back up, and now I'm playing the newest Pokémon. I can't stick with anything


----------



## outlawzeng (Nov 20, 2013)

Howdy fellow shredders out there in New Eden.

I've been playing EVE since 08 on and off. These days it's more 'on'. I play pretty casually, as an inventor/miner in a highsec research corp in a de facto alliance in Gallente space.


----------



## Volteau (Nov 27, 2013)

Still playing EVE as well. Look me up: Maximilien Marat.


----------

